# Sauce or dressing?



## di reston (Jul 23, 2018)

I've been going through my 'to do' list, and  top of the list is the title 'Verde Sawse'. I've been wanting to post it for some time now. It's a Medieval recipe, and, while perusing through my tome on British Cookery, it caught my eye again.

I started re-reading a book I have called 'The forme of cury' by Samuel Pegge.  It's an interesting recipe:

Verde Sawse

1 sprig fresh parsley
1 sprig of fresh mint
1 clove garlic
1 sprig thyme
1/2 tsp fresh ginger, finely chopped
1/2 cup white wine
1/4 cup white wine vinegar (aged)
A little fresh lemon juice
Cinnamon to taste (ground)
1/4 pepper, white or black
1/2 cup white breadcrumbs, dried
1 pinch saffron.


Soak the breadcrumbs in vinegar, about 30 minutes
Strip all the leaves from the herbs, and put everything into a food processor and blitz until you get a loose sauce.

It's very good, but what would you pair with it? My leanings are perhaps towards cold meats, but my inspiration stops there! All suggestions welcome!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 23, 2018)

I have had it with grilled lamb, boar and chicken, it is really nice and yes it was before I became allergic to lemon.


----------



## di reston (Jul 23, 2018)

I think it needn't have lemon in it. When I tasted it, the lemon element was very weak: nice, but not necessary.

So you would pair it with meat? That's good advice. Would you dress a salad with it? Look forward to your reply!

Bye the way, what was it like with wild boar?

All the best

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 23, 2018)

I realize you are a transplant, but I can't imagine being in Italy and having any interest in British food (Medieval, no less!).

  Reminds me of the old Heaven & Hell joke, where (among other things) Heaven is where the chefs are Italian, and in Hell the chefs are British!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 23, 2018)

Perhaps *di* is interested in that cooking just to learn new things, *tenspeed*. Himself doesn't cook anything around here (but does heat leftovers adequately...barely), but he watches the *James Townsend* cooking videos often. He keeps suggesting recipes, but I refuse to cook them - he suggests the odd ones, of course.


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 24, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Perhaps *di* is interested in that cooking just to learn new things, *tenspeed*.


  My post was not intended to be critical.  I read Di's posts, and am well aware that she researches a lot of recipes.  However, I love Italian food, and now that I'm retired I'm learning (slowly) about the variety of foods across Italy.  Other Mediterranean countries as well.  I grew up eating some Eastern European foods, and have no desire to eat them anymore.


----------



## di reston (Jul 24, 2018)

I, too, am interested in cuisines other than British. Having said that, I had a lifetime  working as an interpreter, mainly Italian-English, so I still have an abiding interest not only in Italian food, but also in other styles of food around the Mediterrean Sea where many countries were colonised by the ancient Romans. I remain interested in types of food and styles of cooking. Of course, it was'nt all about the ancient Romans - the first fire pits were discovered around the Mediterrean, probably around Syria, however, that's not the thread of this posting.

By the way, the salad I came across during my meanderings, was very interesting. I don't think, if I make it again, which is highly likely, I would omit the lemon element. The recommendations for the actual salad were fine. Obviously, it's difficult to go foraging for salad greens, but I bought some from the supermarket, as they're popular here and easy to get. The recipe indicated cucumber. Also easy to get. I would include a little EVOO, and a tiny amount of honey - very popular in the 15th Century in England. What surprised me was the addition of hard boiled eggs! Would I make it again? Yes, I probably would- now and then!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 24, 2018)

No you just had on  the meat with  bread  and turnips and lots of mead and wine to drink.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 26, 2018)

di reston said:


> I've been going through my 'to do' list, and top of the list is the title 'Verde Sawse'. I've been wanting to post it for some time now. It's a Medieval recipe, and, while perusing through my tome on British Cookery, it caught my eye again.
> 
> I started re-reading a book I have called 'The forme of cury' by Samuel Pegge. It's an interesting recipe:
> 
> ...


Salmon?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 26, 2018)

di reston said:


> I've been going through my 'to do' list, and top of the list is the title 'Verde Sawse'. I've been wanting to post it for some time now. It's a Medieval recipe, and, while perusing through my tome on British Cookery, it caught my eye again.
> 
> I started re-reading a book I have called 'The forme of cury' by Samuel Pegge. It's an interesting recipe:
> 
> ...


Nowadays it might go with salmon.

The original was written for the "upper classes" - apparently by the cook who served King Richard 2nd (IIRC - it's been a long time since I used to entertain my history classes with "The Forme of Cury"). It would be served with meats and game and possibly fish - at the time the digestive system of the upper classes was thought by the medical profession to be too delicate to digest vegetables!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 26, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I realize you are a transplant, but I can't imagine being in Italy and having any interest in British food (Medieval, no less!).
> 
> Reminds me of the old Heaven & Hell joke, where (among other things) Heaven is where the chefs are Italian, and in Hell the chefs are British!


So you know a lot about British food, do you?


----------



## di reston (Jul 28, 2018)

I've studied British cookery for many years. Not only that, I've studied the cuisines of many other European countries, Middle Eastern food, North African food and the food of many other countries. What's wrong with that? I have a curious mind! So there it is, like or not!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (Jul 28, 2018)

I await your reply



di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

